# New Collector Needs Guidence



## kdlehr (Aug 21, 2013)

It all started with a 1960s Dugena watch I bought in Germany a few month ago. Since then I got a bit crazy with vintage watches.

I enjoy particual dress watches , but any watch with an unusual or striking dial will spark my interest. Recently I have aquired a couple of Avias and Sekondas as well as wittnauer and a couple of timex for the look of it.

I have no idea about movements and started to read and learn about it.

But there are just too many to collect . so many names and makes to look out for

.

For a new collector just mindblowing.

I am now thinking that perhaps I shall concentrate on 1 or 2 makes, rather then buying whatever I can get my hands on.

So here is the question.

what brand of vintage (lower market end) is in your view most collectable and will hold its value in the future.

I am not seeking to collect for investment, but I dont want to loose money either.

Any advise please.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

you could collect ingersolls or smiths or service, but just collect what you fancy. if you like a subsecond dial collect those, just collect what you like you will always be happy with your collection then :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that most of us "collectors" need "guidance"! :yes: Based on my experience, I would say buy the best that you can afford, in the best condition that you can find. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

kdlehr said:


> I am now thinking that perhaps I shall concentrate on 1 or 2 makes, rather then buying whatever I can get my hands on.
> 
> So here is the question.
> 
> what brand of vintage (lower market end) is in your view most collectable and will hold its value in the future.


I think most of us went through a 'buy anything you see' phase (some of us are still in it!). I was the same before settling into collecting Seiko, then as I had a little bit more free cash I got into the lower end of Omega, and as finances have become restricted again I'm back on Seiko!

Those two brands are definitely two of the richest in terms of back-catalogue - you could specialise in either one of those and never have a 'complete' collection as it were.

Seiko start at a tenner and go up into the high hundreds (thousands, I guess, if you count the Japanese 'Grand Seiko' and MarineMaster watches).

Omega start at Â£100 for rough condition and go up into the tens of thousands.

For me, Omega is the way to go if you'd like to build and shape an evolving collection of a dozen or so watches. Seiko (for me anyway) are better for big collections, primarily because they are cheaper, but also because there are multiple colours, strap options, case options for just about every model they have ever made so you'll often want more than one version of a watch you like the style of!

*I should say that most brands are like that to a point, but Omega might do a watch in two case styles, steel and gold plate options and maybe three dial colours where Seiko turn out 100 variants of a watch in a year!

You don't mention a budget, but I agree with the above sentiment of "buy the best you can afford". Watches as an appreciating asset are almost impossible to rely on unless you're talking limited edition and super high end Swiss - 5 figures at least for Rolex, Patek, Audermas etc.

Bear in mind servicing costs on mechanical timepieces - work on Â£100 per watch every 4-5 years (though you might find it lasts two years between a service, then ten years until the next!) and you can pretty much cancel out any value it's gained just through maintenance costs. :angry:

Don't feel you have to stay loyal to your chosen brands either - I've dipped my toe in just about everything from Timex to Rolex while keeping a core of maybe 75% Seiko & omega watches.

Only you will know what styles you like, but in terms of vintage watches that you want to be able to retain some value, I'd recommend known brands (names you can still find on the high-street). Tissot have a nice rich history, and have made some really nice vintage watches in a similar vein to Omega. They start out at Â£50 or so if you shop about for good ones and hold their money quite well.

Rado are another safe bet. The 'Horse' range usually change hands around the Â£100 mark and are a lot of vintage watch for the money while still being recognisable to Joe Public.

Happy hunting!


----------



## jimbotime (May 20, 2009)

I keep seeing very nice Seiko Bellmatic on this forum. I have no idea about them but they have a dressy look and very nice dial designs.

I'm hoping to get one myself.

Also there's a lot of very nice Oris vintage or not- so vintage with vintage look.


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

You can find some cheap Omegas and tags and even older oris etc etc on ebay sometimes even cheap rolex comes up, ive recently bought a genuine rolex airking watch with jubilee strap for Â£500 so they are about.


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

Having collected vintage watches for a few years I found I ended up with little 'sub-collections', makes that I was attracted to and from makers (or brands) with interesting histories and that were affordable.

One make was ORIS, which is a company with an interesting history. Then my wife said, "Why don't you buy one really nice watch?" Didn't need telling twice and I bought a new ORIS Big Crown Date Pointer, the one with the rose gold bezel. To me, it's a classic vintage looking watch and so, compliments my vintage collection.

Buy what pleases you.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Unusual striking dials at the lower end of the market that are also collectible? Go Russian my friend. Vintage Poljots, Vostoks and Raketas etc are all readily available and in the years I've been collecting them, prices are only going up.

Have a look at the Russian/Chinese section of the forum and see what you think.


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

kdlehr said:


> It all started with a 1960s Dugena watch I bought in Germany a few month ago. Since then I got a bit crazy with vintage watches.
> 
> I enjoy particual dress watches , but any watch with an unusual or striking dial will spark my interest. Recently I have aquired a couple of Avias and Sekondas as well as wittnauer and a couple of timex for the look of it.
> 
> ...


Learning is much of the fun.

That there are so many 'makes' is a large part of the fascination.

Limiting yourself to just one or two brands will be just that - limiting. Collect what you are attracted to. You are likely to end up, as I have, with a wide range of makes but with two or three brands that are over-represented, because you like those brands.

The 'most collectable' watches are the ones you like and/or find interesting. The issue of a watch holding its value is a different issue.

Over five to ten years, regardless of what you collect you are unlikely to lose but may not gain much.

Just my experience over the last 10 or so years - hope it helps.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a couple of old smiths watches a deluxe and a astral , nice old watches


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Photos needed then mickey


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Have a look for Enicar and Edox watches on eBay, there are lots of vintage examples of those two on there for cheap.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I've thought several times about going for a make, either Omega or Smiths, but have ended up with a very varied collection. I suppose '60s gold dress watches are what I like best, but I have wristwatches from 1917 to 1971, plus a quartet of pocket watches. If I see something, like it and can afford it, I will probably get it. But there's no pattern to my collecting, except spending too much!


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

AVO said:


> I've thought several times about going for a make, either Omega or Smiths, but have ended up with a very varied collection. I suppose '60s gold dress watches are what I like best, but I have wristwatches from 1917 to 1971, plus a quartet of pocket watches. If I see something, like it and can afford it, I will probably get it. But there's no pattern to my collecting, except spending too much!


Man after my own heart.

In theory I've stopped collecting now but if I see something I like on eBay I sometimes put a 'silly' low bid on it and if I win I win, if not so be it.

I've just won a Geneva 25 jewel Super Automatic with a Felsa 1560 movement. It's in great used condition and keeps cracking time. What a bargain at Â£15.








<img src=]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5483/11015257596_649b331e39.jpg' alt='11015257596_649b331e39.jpg'> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11015257596/" rel="external nofollow">Geneva Felsa[/URL] by ashleybones, on Flickr


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my favourite makes is Roamer. The early MST movements, up to and including the 1960s, are extremely well made - very underrated. And the dials can be elegant as well. They used to be quite cheap on eBay, but they're slowly rising in price.

Enicar is a good make, but you have to be careful of Indian repaints on the dials.

My favourite wristwatches are US-made Hamilton and US-made Elgin watches from the 1940s and 1950s, plus those made in Switzerland for the American market, such as Hampden and Gruen. Here below is a 1950s Hamilton Durham Tonneau I've just bought for just over Â£60 from a friend in the US - can't wait for it to come! A lot of the watches of this period are much smaller than today's huge gas meter dials!


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2013)

You have good taste; I like the US styles with very art deco forms. I have a couple of nice Swiss/USA Bulovas and Walthams. I'm no watchmaker but the USA built watches appear very good quality? Elgin and Gruen are on my wish-list but I've never managed to secure either.

And I agree about Roamer, I bought one a year or so ago for under Â£30, c1960s, boxed with paperwork and apparently unworn, so effectively NOS. Original strap (surprisingly poor quality) with original buckle marked 'R'. A lovely watch.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel that Longines are a very underestimated brand, they have a strong history and make some very fine watches including dress, pilot and diving watches.

During WWII they even supplied 6b/159 RAF pilot watches to the Air Ministry for their invaluable pilots... they are certainly worth a considering.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Longines are lovely watches. I have a "Grande Classique" which I keep thinking I'll sell as I only buy mechanical hand-wound watches these days and the Longines is quartz. But it's a lovely watch and I've had it since around 1990 - it has sentimental value. But if I ever acquire a nice, hand-wound Longines, then it'll go!


----------

